# Hale streams and rivers



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Heading up to visit my grandpa in hale in the coming weeks. I’m an avid steelhead and trout fisherman so I will be looking to explore some new water. Not too interested in the big ausable river, been there, done that (for steel). DNR needs a plan over there but that’s a different story. Hoping to maybe be pointed in the general direction if anybody has some pointers. Me and my grandpa are both USMC vets if that means anything, we’d love to have a chance at a fish.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Honestly, there are a lot of good trout streams in that general area. Look at the Michigan designated trout stream map and check for access points with Google Maps.

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79146_82435-448503--,00.html


----------



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

tincanary said:


> Honestly, there are a lot of good trout streams in that general area. Look at the Michigan designated trout stream map and check for access points with Google Maps.
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79146_82435-448503--,00.html


Thank you! Looks like I’ll try the Au gres river, seems like everything else is closed, will check out the au sable blue section as well.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Rifle, Ausable, and lower portion of the East Branch of the Augres River are probably your best bets. Rifle and East Branch probably have a lot of ice, if they aren't completely frozen over right now. The Ausable below Foote dam has open water all winter, most years. It used to freeze over, but I haven't seen that in quite a few years.


----------

